# Training with the spiritual sword (Gregory the Great)



## Reformed Covenanter (May 17, 2020)

And a man can no longer be skilled in warfare if he does not train with the spiritual sword he has. For he is altogether unequal to the task of resisting temptations if by living a bad life he puts off holding this sword of the Word of God.

Gregory of the Great, _Excerpts from the Books of Blessed Gregory on the Song of Songs. Compiled by William of Saint Thierry_ (1692) in _Gregory the Great_ _on the Song of Songs _(594-98), trans. Mark DelCogliano (Collegeville MN: Liturgical Press, 2012), p. 207.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

